# Yes! Natalie



## drawboy (Dec 18, 2009)

Following a dip in my putting ability recently I decided to retire my Ping Anser and buy a Yes! Natalie putter. I have used it for a month or too now and I have to say it's charms have soon worn off. First impressions are that it sits well, it has a great alignment system and it looks good.On use however I found that on putts under 6 feet it was good but anything over and for some reason I always struggled with not getting the ball to the hole. I think it is a mental problem because it looks so beefy that I got lulled into stroking the putts instead of hitting them, thus I never got the putt past the hole. I'ts out of the bag now and the Anser is back in. In the summer when the greens roll better it may make a comeback but it's well and truly laid off for the winter.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 18, 2009)

I got lulled into stroking the putts instead of hitting them, thus I never got the putt past the hole.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you prefer to hit them instead of stroking them.
If you swing the putter back a little further the putt would go further without having to hit it


----------



## HRC99 (Dec 18, 2009)

I know what you mean.  I moved from a Pin CU5 that I had had for years and years as I was really struggling with alignment.  I chose the Yes Natalie too and my putting improved dramatically.

I think it is excellent on decent greens where you get a good roll but, in wetter conditions, it doesn't have the weight to allow you to stroke it effectively on longer putts.  It's still a nice putter though.


----------



## drawboy (Dec 19, 2009)

I got lulled into stroking the putts instead of hitting them, thus I never got the putt past the hole.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you prefer to hit them instead of stroking them.
If you swing the putter back a little further the putt would go further without having to hit it
		
Click to expand...

I think I put that badly Bob, I meant to say I got lulled into not stroking the putt long enough as I thought the putter was heavier than it looked, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Nikki (Dec 20, 2009)

I definitely agree, tried out my pro's yes putter and it was good on a good green, but on a bad/winter green it makes no difference.

Same for the grooves of my itsy bitsy, but the itsy bitsy is also very forgiving so i can still stroke the balls on the winter greens.

I still think the itsy bitsy is best...


----------

